# चिकित्सा > सामान्य रोग चिकित्सा > डायबिटीज़ >  फायदेमंद है अमरूद का सेवन

## Apurv Sharma

यह तो आप जानते है ही की मधुमेह ऐसी बीमारी है जो एक बार होने पर जीवनभर साथ निभाती है। मधुमेह पर नियंत्रण के लिए खानपान पर विशेष ध्*यान रखने की जरूरत है। मधुमेह रोगियों को ऐसे आहार का सेवन करना चाहिए जिससे उनका ब्*लड ग्*लूकोज का स्*तर न बढ़े। मधुमेह रोगियों को अमरूद खाने की सलाह दी जाती है। अमरूद में प्रोटीन 10.5 प्रतिशत, वसा 0.2 कैल्शियम 1.01 प्रतिशत बी 0.2 प्रतिशत पाया जाता है। ये फल मीठा होते हुए भी मधुमेह को नियंत्रित रखता है। मधुमेह के रोगियों को इस फल का सेवन करना चाहिए। इसके बारे में हम आपको विस्*तार से बता रहे हैं।

----------


## Apurv Sharma

*आप के मधुमेह को नियंत्रित करता है अमरूद :-*क्या आप जनता है मधुमेह के रोगियों के लिये पके अमरूद का नियमित सेवन बहुत ही लाभदायक सिद्ध होता है अमरूद में विटामिन ए और विटामिन सी के अलावा फाइबर भी होता है। अमरूद पत्ती से बनी चाय में एल्फा-ग्लूकोसाइडिस एंजाइम गतिविधि को कम कर मधुमेह रोगियों में प्रभावी रूप से रक्त शर्करा को कम करती है। इसके अलावा यह सुक्रोज और माल्*टोज को सोखने से शरीर को रोकती है जिससे शुगर का स्तर नियंत्रित रहता है। अमरूद की पत्ती से बनी चाय 12 सप्ताह पीने से इंसुलिन के उत्पादन में वृद्धि के बिना रक्त में शर्करा के स्तर को कम कर सकते हैं।
फाइबर से धनी अमरूद शरीर में मीठे की खपत को धीमा करता है। नियमित सेवन टाइप 2 मधुमेह के जोखिम को कम करने में मदद करता है।अमरूद का प्रभाव अग्नाशय पर भी अच्छा असर डालता है|

----------


## Apurv Sharma

........................

----------


## Apurv Sharma

*इस तरह करे अमरूद का सेवन :-

 अमरूद विटामिन और एंटीऑक्सीडेंट्स से भरपूर होता है। खासकर मधुमेह के रोगियों के लिए यह वरदान की तरह है। इसको कई तरह से खाया जा सकता है।डायबिटीज के रोगी के लिए एक पके हुये अमरूद को आग में डालकर उसे भूनकर निकाल लें और भुने हुई अमरुद को छीलकर साफ़ करके उसे अच्छे से मैश करके उसका भरता बना लें, उसमें स्वादानुसार नमक, कालीमिर्च, जीरा मिलाकर खाएं, इससे डायबिटीज में काफी लाभ होता है।*

----------


## Apurv Sharma

और इस तरह भी हम अमरुद का सेवन कर सकते है| ताजे अमरूद के 100 ग्राम बीजरहित टुकड़े लेकर उसे ठंडे पानी में 4 घंटे भीगने दीजिए। इसके बाद अमरूद के टुकड़े निकालकर फेंक दें। इस पानी को मधुमेह के रोगी को पिलाने से लाभ होता है।अमरूद तो फ़ायदेमंद होता ही हैं लेकिन इसका जूस भी गुणकारी होता हैं। घर पर बनाये गए जूस में स्वाद और गुण दोनों ही बरकरार रहते हैं । जूस में मिनरल्स  और  न्यूट्रीएंट्स  की मात्रा अधिक होती हैं ।  

अमरूद पोषक तत्वों की खान है, लेकिन एक स्वस्थ व्यक्ति को दिन में दो अमरूद से ज्यादा खाने से बचना चाहिए। पचने में दिक्कत होने के कारण अगर हो सके तो इसके बीज निकाल कर खाएं।

----------

